# San Diego charter



## SiXeVeN (Jul 7, 2007)

Anyone recommend a solid Charter company out of San Diego? Looking to do a 3-4 day trip to Catalina.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try Marina Sailing. You could sail out of either SD, Newport Beach or MDR. They all have good fleets, the docs in Newport are nice and close to the harbor mouth. Note: Marina Sailing will require that you show significant charter experience or ASA certs to take a boat to Catalina, Newport seams particularly strict. Also, the prices are reasonable, but I'm a member, so they could be worse for non members (for example a catalina 40 could be upwards of $4-500 per day.


----------



## vegasandre (Jun 20, 2009)

*Try Harbor Sailboats*

I keep my 2008 Catalina 350 there - its new and loaded- radar,inverter etc.

2040 Harbor Island Dr
San Diego, CA 92101
(619) 291-9568

ask for Lois or Tom

thanks Andre


----------

